# What wrong with chunky?



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

I am wooried about my RBP named chunky. He isnt eating. He just sites in teh back left corner of teh tank. I put some plants tehre to make him feel more safe. And if he ever does swim around. he just swims to one side of the tank and back to his hiding spot. then he sits there hour after hour. Mybe he lonly. i put a red devil and 2 fire mouth cichlids in tehre. Fire mouths and reed devil are small. Just to keep him comapny. And it looks like he just wants to eat them. Should i put my other piranha in the tank. he is 4-5 inches long and Chunky is 7-8 inches long. Could i do this or would teh little one get eaten. And he doesnt eat. i have had him for a couple days now.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

He might stil be getting used to your tank. Check the water conditions. You do know that the red devil could grow real fast and you need a big tank just to house it, 55G +. You can try to put another one in there but 2 is not a good number for piranha


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

2 p's together is bad
he is just getting used to its new hiding spots give him time


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

yes i know that a red devil gets big fast. my friend gave it to me for free. anlong with some feeder i like to call firemouths lol. teh red devil will be sold to some teacher at my school who like thos things. what about teh not eating part.?


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

Mine were the same way the first week or so when I put them in their new home.. Give him a little time he will be ok.. They can live a long time without eating.... 
Ryan


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Give him chance!! Bet u weere scared ur first month at school!! LOL!!


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

I dont understand...scared my first month of school?


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Hes scared coz its his first month in there!! Like ur 1st month at school!! Not hard is it??


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

xtreme_pingu said:


> Hes scared coz its his first month in there!! Like ur 1st month at school!! Not hard is it??










thats not nice to say he's only a kid

chunkis give him some time
sometimes p's go on hunger strikes and wont eat for a while
but they can go awhile without eating 
up to a month


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

chunkis, switch of the lights add a little salt solution, very little mind and cover it with a towel, leave it 24hrs after 12 hrs check up on him by peeking under the towel so as not to let too much light in, if he is still in the spot leave it a little longer, if he is swimming about gradually raise the towel so over a day it has come off, is he gasping? there could also be a lack of oxygen, water parameters can be checked too. hope it goes well for you chunkis









BTW pygos are really a shoal fish, iv had no experiance with a single rbp but this might be normal behaviour for a single. just keep him by himself, the other p is more than likely stressing him out.


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

Thanks for the advice. There is plenty of oxygen in teh tank. I hve an airstone right by my output on my filter, so it makes a nice powerhead thingy. He is in a 33g so the tank is big enough for him.

thanks agian for the posts


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i have personally never had a piranha not eat right away after purchasing them, but i have had my guys go on hunger strikes randomly (sometimes up to 4 days or more). my smallest red eats usually once every other feeding and every feeding is everyother day, so you can imagine he only eats twice a week and small portions. what i am trying to say is let him acclimate to the tank, and don't worry he won't starve himself.

Joe


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

I've had a fish go for almost 3 months withouit eating before. It's not a goood sign but they can go for a long time.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Hey Chunkis, why does it say you are banned..


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

I have a Single RbP in my 40 Gal... ever since ive had him from little fishling he was in my 10 gal with a piece of driftwood, since i switched him tanks i moved the piece of driftwood and ever since ive had him that has been his chillin area...

He may not be eating because you feed him to often, i posted many msg's similiar to this one and i think its just single P's are more docile??? did i spell that and use it in a sentance right???? Anyways he will keep hiding for a while and then eventually pop out... don't stare at him through the tank to close either, cause they can see you and i think when they see yer eyes they get freaked, well at least mine does.... Anyways Good Luck with yer P hope this helps any


----------

